# Tail Support



## Lobo Roo (May 16, 2008)

Ok, I have a lovely big kangaroo tail. This one - http://www.furaffinity.net/view/389968/ - to be exact.

Now, I've had it for awhile now...a little over a year, I think. The tail is still in marvelous shape, but the elastic in the belt bands is starting to wear out. Probably because of my bad habit of twisting the tail in strange ways so I can manage to sit in a chair in it, and because it is a pretty big tail. 

Now, before I replace the elastic with new elastic...is there anything that would give this tail more support, and not wear out as easily? I love the tail, but now that the elastic is getting loose, the base isn't against my body like I'd like, it's hanging a bit. I saw someone at Furry Weekend Atlanta who had a skunk tail attached to a sort of a back brace - but my tail doesn't go up like his, so it wouldn't be as easy to cover the brace without also having to put my shirt over my tail. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 21, 2008)

hmmm.... i dunno really. Maybe get relatively small and tight elastic on there as that will decrease some of the slack.

although this doesn't really fix your problem exactly, you should sew on more elastic bands so that it will last longer and hold tighter.


----------

